

Amazon-owned Twitch.tv warns of possible hack; resets passwords - kordless
http://www.zdnet.com/article/amazon-owned-twitch-warns-of-possible-hack-resets-passwords/

======
kordless
> We are writing to let you know that there may have been unauthorized access
> to some of your Twitch user account information, including possibly your
> Twitch username and associated email address, your password, the last IP
> address you logged in from, and any of the following if you provided it to
> us: first and last name, phone number, address, and date of birth. While we
> store passwords in a cryptographically protected form, we believe it’s
> possible that your password could have been captured in clear text by
> malicious code when you logged into our site on March 3rd.

> For your protection, we have expired your password and stream keys. In
> addition, if you had connected your account to Twitter or YouTube, we have
> terminated this connection.

> You will be prompted to create a new password the next time you attempt to
> log into your Twitch account. If applicable, you will also need to re-
> connect your account to Twitter and YouTube, and re-authenticate through
> Facebook, once you change your password. We also recommend that you change
> your password at any other website where you use the same or a similar
> password.

> We apologize for this inconvenience.

> The Twitch Team

Honestly, I initially read this email as someone had done something to _my_
account, not all accounts. I wish they would just say 'there may have been
unauthorized access to some of OUR systems', instead of putting the 'blame
tone' into the message making you think it might be just you, especially with
the malicious code bit.

